# Bucket Truck Issues



## BrokenCastle (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello,

I have a bucket truck that I use for installing signs and canopy lights and the such. Recently it started having an issue where on random occasions the bucket slowly starts lowering after being raised. It moves completely normally but as soon as you let go of the movement controls it just very slowly starts dropping. Occasionally the bucket truck works just fine for a few hours, then it starts having the issue again.

I have an appointment with a repair loft that also does bucket trucks, but the appointment is in two weeks, and I have several jobs I need to do before then. So I just wanted to ask if anyone knows what the problem is? Would it be safe to try to work during its 'good' times or am I risking further damage by continued use of the bucket truck? Are there any patches I can do to keep it working for my next few appointments?

Thank you all for your advice!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

You got a bad or dirty hydraulic valve. Its allowing fluid to bypass the valve that sends the boom up.
Your not hurting anything.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

What John said. If you're losing fluid in the tank you may need a cylinder rebuilt or have a leaking hose.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Valve or inner seals on the cylinder.
Hopefully your valve as that's cheaper than a cylinder rebuild.
Since it's only the one cylinder, I think you can rule out dirty oil.
PITA, but don't leave it too long as it will only get worse.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Can't be a cylinder seal unless one side of it is directly plumbed to the tank, which is unlikely; usually both sides of the cylinder go through the valve.

My bet is a valve issue. I'd guess silting or worn out valve. If it is solenoid valves, I'd make sure the "down" solenoid isn't getting some leaking electrons from somewhere.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

AK_sparky said:


> Can't be a cylinder seal unless one side of it is directly plumbed to the tank, which is unlikely; usually both sides of the cylinder go through the valve.
> 
> My bet is a valve issue. I'd guess silting or worn out valve. If it is solenoid valves, I'd make sure the "down" solenoid isn't getting some leaking electrons from somewhere.


You're probably right about it being the valve body. Forgot that a bucket truck cylinder only has up pressure. I was thinking of cylinders which can pressurize going in and out.


----------



## borisdave (May 23, 2016)

Our boom truck faced same issue. The mechanic:hammer: found some issues with hydraulic pump. He found that sealing is broken and fluid leaks around the ring and pressure pipes. He advised our operator to immediately stop operation of truck under this kind of circumstances. Operating vehicle under such conditions may be dangerous to the people who are working under the truck. So kindly avoid such scenario.It seems that issue is fixed after replacing the faulty sealing and some couplers. 
 I advise you to immediately fix such major issues as fast us possible otherwise it may lead to severe failure or it may risk the life of workers.​


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I agree with borisdave in that it's an injury hazard if you operate that truck in a situation where if it begins to lower without notice, injury could happen to anyone around it. You also would not want to operate it above anything you would not want it to crash into.

You need a hydraulic shop in your area. You should be able to Google that and find several. 

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

25 or so years ago I worked for a shop that had a truck like yours.
I would have to start working as far as I could bend over while it leaked then lift back up when I could no longer reach overhead to work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Leaking seals are pretty common, if there are no visible signs of leakage then a leak inside the pump is suspect. I would have a hydraulic mechanic look at it before it gets worse. I lean towards safety but don't honestly think it is going to blow out and drop the bucket. I have used many rental lifts that would slowly creep down and never got worse before repair.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

It's probably a 30 cent O-ring, that will cost $300 to replace.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> It's probably a 30 cent O-ring, that will cost $300 to replace.


But as a 'man lift' your insurance company wants it to be installed by a certified hydraulic repair facility. If you replace it and the booms falls......


----------



## borisdave (May 23, 2016)

borisdave said:


> Our boom truck faced same issue. The mechanic:hammer: found some issues with hydraulic pump. He found that sealing is broken and fluid leaks around the ring and pressure pipes. He advised our operator to immediately stop operation of truck under this kind of circumstances. Operating vehicle under such conditions may be dangerous to the people who are working under the truck. So kindly avoid such scenario.It seems that issue is fixed after replacing the faulty sealing and some couplers.
> I advise you to immediately fix such major issues as fast us possible otherwise it may lead to severe failure or it may risk the life of workers.​
> 
> 
> ...


I know somebody edited my post and removed the source name of that boom truck image. We can avoid ownership issues just by referring the image to its real owner.:whistling2:


----------



## borisdave (May 23, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Leaking seals are pretty common, if there are no visible signs of leakage then a leak inside the pump is suspect. I would have a hydraulic mechanic look at it before it gets worse. I lean towards safety but don't honestly think it is going to blow out and drop the bucket. I have used many rental lifts that would slowly creep down and never got worse before repair.


 Accidents are accidents and when it comes to our industry it may be fatal and causing heavy loss to life and money. I believe it’s better to avoid such a scenario.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I always use Versalift for for that portion of the truck. They come to my location and correct the problem most of the time in one visit. In my area a number of garages claim to be "Bucket Truck" mechanics,just hasn't worked for me. I found a local "Ford" garage that has the 'Ford' portion of the truck running like new. No "Rube Goldberg" projects for me,especially the bucket truck!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Spunk#7 said:


> I always use Versalift for for that portion of the truck. They come to my location and correct the problem most of the time in one visit. In my area a number of garages claim to be "Bucket Truck" mechanics,just hasn't worked for me. I found a local "Ford" garage that has the 'Ford' portion of the truck running like new. No "Rube Goldberg" projects for me,especially the bucket truck!


I'm with you on that. Nothing beats someone whose primary market is hydraulics. They are around everywhere; you just have to find them. Google is your friend.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

the problem is a .05 cent o ring.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

borisdave said:


> Accidents are accidents and when it comes to our industry it may be fatal and causing heavy loss to life and money. I believe it’s better to avoid such a scenario.


I understand your point but having had this same issue with rental equipment about 1/3 of the time over more than 20 years and never having it do more than get faster at leaking, I feel comfortable with the choice to use a leaking lift. I have seen two guys thrown from a bucket in that same time from pulling parking lot lighting. To each his own, do what you feel comfortable with and if that is sending a whole crew home while waiting for a repair /replacement so be it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

IslandGuy said:


> the problem is a .05 cent o ring.


Never seen any hydraulic part that cost .05 cents.


----------

